# RUTH... NOT DOUBLING HCG LEVELS, AM I LOOSING IT?



## alessandra

On day 12 pt I've got a BFP. My levels were 45. Two days after, my levels were 89. My dr told me to be cautiously optimistic, not everything is lost, but could be. She order me another beta in two days. Shall i start to cry already? 
Many thanks
aless


----------



## Sam2995

aless,

Your beta very nearly doubled, so I really don't think you should be worrying.

Good luck.

Sam


----------



## alessandra

many thanks sam!. I did a typho. My initial level was 49 and then 89... 
love, aless


----------



## crystal4314

It's supposed to double every 48 to 72 hours... (2-3 days) and yours was 2.32 days according to this calculator (http://www.obfocus.com/questions/qanda7.htm), so you're doing fine. Good luck


----------



## alessandra

Many thanks Crystal!


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Oh Aless
Congratulations!! Those levels are great and should be doubling 48 - 72 hours... which they are doing!
Wishing that you have a very uneventful pregnancy... 
Love Eva x


----------



## alessandra

Oh, eva many many many thanks! My dr was not so perfectly happy, though. She told me that it could go either way... Congratulations on your pregnancy 
love, aless


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

keeping everything crossed for you. but it's going in the right direction at the very least!
XX


----------



## Tatty Catty

Hi Alessandra,

Your situation sounds very similar to mine - my HCG was very slow to double, only just doing so in the 72 hour period and all my clinic would focus on was that they "should" double in 48 hours.  Our Clinical Director was also very pessimistic about the pregnancy, saying that he didn't think it was viable.  It's a very scary time but please try to stay positive.  My beautiful baby daughter is now 6 weeks old, so just goes to show that doubling over 72 hours is absolutely fine.

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Catherine
xxx


----------



## struthie

Hi Aless 

It looks good to me,I'm so pleased you finally got your BFP,hope all goes well xxx


----------



## alessandra

Thanks Cathy, your story is so encouraging!  

Thanks Struthie, nice to see you again  

The real thing is that I am worried about my immunological tests, that I've done while living in the UK and to which my drs in Argentina don't consider relevant...

Thanks girlies, I'll wait until tomorrow...


----------



## crystal4314

Good luck and positive thoughts for you hon


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Alessandra, I see elsewhere that you have NKC problems, are you on Humira or anything similar?


----------



## alessandra

Hy Jane, thanks for your answer. No, I am on nothing, because my dr here does not believe in the immunological approach, she says that there is no medical evidence, etc. But if I lost this pg, I will try to find out who in my country works with these type of tx. 

Thanks Crystal 

I have to wait 3 hours and fortunately I am at work.

Love, aless


----------



## alessandra

Dear girls, many thanks for all your good wishes, my levels have doubled and they are today at 203 (from 89) so they more than doubled in this 48 hs. THANKS GOD THANKS GOD   
Love, aless


----------



## crystal4314

Great to say I told ya so  

Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy, I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

Aless
That's GREAT news


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Wonderful news Alessandra, here's to a happy healthy pregnancy.


----------



## ophelia

Hi Aless!!
So happy for you.Best of luck in your pregnancy. I still have 3 more days until I'll get my second blood test. Don't know how I couldn't come in today to see if it's doubled since my low HCG on Sunday.Oh well, just hoping I'm as lucky as you.

All the best/Ophelia


----------



## madison

Hi all,

I wish my clinic did hcg levels.. I want mind done & havent a clue how to go about it.. ie.. having it done somewhere else & paying for it ??  Any ideas 

Thank you

Love Katy, xxxxx


----------



## sparkle38

Hi Aless !!! I remember you from ARGC thread ( and also from Zita West ). Just wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS .  
Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months  

Best Wishes
Love
Audrey
xx


----------



## EverHopefull

Aless,

 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Aless, Congratulations!      

I remember you from the ARGC girls thread, so pleased to read your news! 

I hope that you have a happy, healthy and uneventful pregnancy,


Jules
xxx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girls, I am sorry to let you know that my levels are not doing OK. They are at 800 and my dr told me it could be an ectopic . I will know by Friday, but I am afraid of loosing my tube know 

Love, aless


----------



## sparkle38

Aless, really sorry to hear this. I am keeping my fingers crossed that its not an ectopic. Let us know how you get on

Love
Audrey


----------



## ophelia

Hi Aless!!
Sorry to hear your levels are low, although I don't know how high it should be to be normal considering you started out quite low.
Are you going for a scan on Friday or is ir too early? I'm getting nervous now as well for my levels that they're gonna be too low.I just thought that once they started to double they would just continue to do so.My levels were 348 last Friday,5 days after testing positive.Now I wish I could get another blood test to check them again.Have you been given blood test every other day or? How are you feeling other wise? Aches and pains, sore boobs? I've got some af pains and sharp twinges sometimes+ sore boobs. My first scan is on Monday 1st of May.Such a long way away!

I really hope everything's going well on Friday and that you get good news about your baby/babies.
Please keep me posted how you get on.

Good luck/Ophelia


----------



## alessandra

Thanks, Jules and Audrey!!

Ophelia, the problem was that I went away for one week, so they don´t know how they doubled and that´s why they are measuring it again on Friday and they didn´t stop medication. But my dr told me that this "just won´t be a story with a happy ending...:most probably a non viable or a ectopic". My cherished scenario is not to have to be operated on. Ditto all that, please don´t think that just because I am going through this, you will also. Many girls have started at 49 and are doing well. I´ll keep you updated.

aless


----------



## Jess75

Aless,

i will be praying everything is ok for you, you must be going through hell honey xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Aless - I realise that it doesn't look good right now, but hoping and praying that you get good news on Friday. Doctors! Pah! In my experience, they are never optimistic and always give you the worse case scenario, so hope that you can prove them wrong. 

Ophelia - I had an inital beta of 48 - which resulted in my DD! As Aless said, many girls have had low intial betas and gone on to have a baby. Good luck. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Sam2995

Oh Aless, I'm so sorry - and shocked.  Just after we thought things were going to be OK.

Sam


----------



## Snowdrop

Hi Aless,

Sorry to hear your news, I initially had low hcg (22), after 5 days the hcg had increased but not significantly.  The clinic booked me in for a day 30 scan and told me it would proabably be an ectopic, I had my scan last Thursday, I was trying to prepare for bad news, I didn't get bad news, they found a heartbeat.  
Try to be positive, I think in a lot of cases they give you the worst case scenario.

Good luck for Friday

Snowdrop xx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies
Sam, yeah, but in a way it was not such a shock for me... I am ALWAYLS prepared for the worst in the fertility battle, like a good soldier. I spent such a long week anticipating something horrible that when the horribleness came I was almost relieved to finish the uncertainty. I don´t know if I am making any sense 

Oh, Jules, yes, drs 

Jess, many thanks 

Snowdrop, many many thanks for your words and good luck with your pregnancy. I must prepare for the worst but of course, I can´t avoid a glimpse of human hope.  

The test is tomorrow and not on Friday, so I will let you know.


----------



## Sam2995

Aless,

I know exactly what you mean.  I spent a week (probably like the one you are having now) in a total state of stress due to my non-doubling betas and when I had the scan and was told I was going to miscarry, my main emotional was of relief.

Of course I hope that isn't going to happen to you and wish you all the best for tomorrow.  I guess we have learnt from bitter experience to prepare for the worst.  How far along are you now?

Sam


----------



## alessandra

Dear girls, this is to thank you again for your support and to let you know that it was not an ectopic, thanks God. It is a very strange situation because drs were surprised to find a big sac and proto-embryio in it. They said that the ecografic image does not coincide at all with my beta levels and they were surprised to find anything at all with those low levels (1000). They thought that my image corresponds with a beta of 3000 and the size and aspect of the sac is OK regarding the time of the pregnancy (5 weeks 5 days) They said that I should not held much hope but I must not suspend medicines, since they said this is something definitely outside of the books. My dr said that she has never seen something like this in all her career and the other dr (ecographer) says that medicine is not an exact science and does not have answers for everything and concluded by saying "this is biology, not mathematics!!". He ven congratulated me... My dr was not so optimistic but she said that everything could happen now since all this situation is so unortodox.... Dh and I left very relieved not to have to deal with an ectopic and with a shadow of hope. 
Love, girlies and again many many thanks.


----------



## EverHopefull

Hi Aless,

I'm soo glad it was posative news for you, i'm hoping and praying that you have a very happy and healthy 9 months...

Gem


----------



## Sam2995

Wow Aless, this is amazing news.  I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything turns out OK.  Have they checked your betas again?  There is a website www.misdiagnosedmiscarriages.com (I think) where there are lots of stories similar to years with amazing outcomes.

So the worry goes on for you, but hopefully it will be worth it.

Sam


----------



## ophelia

HI Aless!

That is really good news.I'm really happy for you.Like you said at least now you've got a shimmer of hope.
Did they detect a heartbeat or was it to early? When are you going back for another scan?
I'm STILL waiting for my first scan.Seems like the days goes on forever when you're waiting.
Keep us posted on how you get on.Good luck!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## sparkle38

Hi Aless,

This is great news! When is your next blood test? 
Hang in there

Thinking of you,

Take Care
Audrey


----------



## alessandra

Audrey, Sam, Eva, Ophelia, Jules, Gem, Jess, Snowdrop many thanks!
I am a little bit sad, but not so sad as at the beginning, when I was so full of hope... And weirdly, I am happy that this is not an ectopic. And also I am still able of seeing the importance of having reached this point. At least I can get pg. I imagine that I will have to investigate the immune issues (play it again, Sam  ) if this pregnacy does not continue. May be Mr. T was right, eh argc girls? 

Ophelia, wish you the best. Maybe is better not to analize every twinge in the beta curving... When is your scan? 

Anyway, this thread has acquired a life of its own, many thanks for paying attention to me 

Love, aless


----------



## ophelia

Hi Aless!!

My scan is on May 1st. So nervous, yet so excited!! Still over a week away though.
I'm hoping it's a good sign that I still get AF like pains daily.Fingers crossed for both of us that everything's fine with our babies.
Do you know when your next scan is?
I'll keep you posted how I get on and you must let me know how you get on.Good luck,try not to worry(easier said than done) and try to enjoy the fact that you're still pregnant!!(No news is good news, as they say)

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Jess75

Aless

What wonderful news sweetheart c-ngratulations

Jxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle38

Aless - hope everything is continuing to go well, thinking of you   

Audrey
xx


----------



## alessandra

Hy girlies. I am happy happy. Yesterday we saw a lovely strong and totally normal heartbeat and good size embryo! It is like a miracle and I hope it lasts  The sac is on the small size   and they told me to do another scan next week to see how it evolves. I was so crazy as to consult another doctor who is sympathetic to immune issues and she prescribed heparin to help this pregnancy, to send it more oxigen. I really don´t know what to do. On a happier line, I could say that I am officially pg this week...

Love girls and many many thanks for all your words....

aless


----------



## ophelia

Hi Aless!!

Really, really happy for you!! That is really good news.You got to hear your baby's heartbeat, must've been amazing. Now you can finally start to enjoy your pregnancy. I'm still waiting for my scan, it's on monday. I'm sooo nervous but your news is like music to my ears (as you remember my HCG was very low as well) so now I can start to hope I will get good news as well.
I'll let you know how it goes. Enjoy your pregnancy!!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## **Tashja**

Ales !!!

I am so, so, so happy for you.

I have everythimg crossed that little one hangs on in there !!

Txx


----------



## EverHopefull

Congratulation Aless, i have my finger and toes crossed for you...

sending you lots of posative vibes....


----------



## *Mel*

Sounds like good news aless. i hope it all works out well. Take care,Mel***


----------



## alessandra

Girlies, many thanks for your replies and support. Is still a bit risky   because of the small sac and the low and slow beta at the beginning, but I hope that heparin and reiki will do the trick!

Ophelia, how was your scan today??

lots of love
aless


----------



## ophelia

Hi Aless!
I had my scan yesterday and it all went really well. I got to see a strong healthy heartbeat and the nurse said everything looked fine with the baby. Still early days of course but so far so good. I have to get a scan booked for 12 weeks now.
When are you going back to see if the sac is getting any bigger? I wish you and the baby all the best and lets keep each other updated on how things are going. I'm sure it will all be well with your little one and hopefully the sac will catch up with the baby.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## alessandra

I am very happy for you Ophelia! 
Love, aless


----------

